# Hook in foot desease!!!!



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Fished little river inlet this morning and afternoon, two medium sharks.....and cooled it with my girl.

Well I pulled my skiff up the the Island to step off on the sand, miss-stepped lost my footing and WHAM!!!!

Tried many times to get it out and even had another guy try but it woudl not budge. Had to go in and have the doc cut it out! Well beers are fixing it now. Yes my feet are ugly and I do not care, and neither should you  you are a dude


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Damn, those are some ugly feet! Ya should have left the hook in, it's the new thing kids are doing, piercing their feet.

Seriously though, ouch!


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

I believe i'd throw it back.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn, ... you can probably throw a curveball with those toes ! Aight, kidding aside, when I was a kid I had a gotcha plug stuck in the side of my left knee, well past 2 of the treble hook barbs, really sucked! Glad your alright and have a good sense of humor to share this with others!

Cheers,
Cane44


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

"Damn, ... you can probably throw a curveball with those toes"

Cracked me up, sorry to see you in that perdicament Big Worm.


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

DANG, you SHURE that ya ain't the missin link???? I usually gotta pay on the web fer pics like that, but seriously, the ol' lady I got worked in a tackle manufactring plant, she'd have "popped" that out in just under .2 seconds, some kinda trick that she learned makin and paintin tackle.
But, I must admit, had it been a snakebite, I'd have sent flowers............(((SHIVER/SHAKE))))
 
Lets get together, I WANNA see ya kill more fish............... 
old ranger


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

SORRY , couldn't resist, but that one heck of a flatfish!!!!!!!!! harharharheeheehee, OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ouch!!!!!!*

I'm cringing.....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Nicest bunch a fellas a guy could ever know  

I have heard it all, and after ages and ages of my friends letting it rip it sure don't get to me now. My friends favs are from "booty call"

"You could snatch a salmon going up stream with those eagles claws"

Or

"You look you been been playing barefoot soccer wiht a pack of wild woves"

The curveball line was a nice touch, one I had not heard in awhile.

OLD RANGER, I know a trick too and I tried it but this hook is a little different than just your average J hook maybe it did not work on it dunno. After two times of that, I was dune yanking on it.....


----------



## wmrawls (Jun 14, 2007)

All I have to say is "ouch"!!!!!!!


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Big Worm said:


> Nicest bunch a fellas a guy could ever know
> 
> I have heard it all, and after ages and ages of my friends letting it rip it sure don't get to me now. My friends favs are from "booty call"
> 
> ...


The Booty Call quotes are usually what I say about my wifes feet, they are also so sharp that you need a grinder like off Jim Carrey's movie 'Dumb and Dumber'. Like I said, thanks for being a good sport! Take care, Cane44


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

*Hook removal*

When the ol' lady gets home, I'll have her post "the cure" and from what she says, it ain't hard, circle hook or j hook, she's pulled em out , and so fast it'd make ol' riplies, I got a kid that thinks ALL the fish in the lake are 2" from WHATEVER I throw, and to be standin on the back of the 2180 and hear/feel a whistlin sound says the damn kid has "launched" another one of his "pershing missles" AGAIN!!! He's BOUNCED a rapella with 3 trebel hooks off the wife's face, sunk same in me, I am actually learning to go prone after casting now daze............
but she'll help ya out, ya might have to bite a bullit while somebody else "does the deed", an it AIN'T PAINLESS, but if she can do 2 out of 3 trebel hooks with 2 points in each, WITHOUT cuttin the hooks, and no RENDING of the flesh, it and a bit of iodine shure does pay fer itself, (who else has added iodine and a nice set of sidecutters and plyers to the tackle box????)
Now I ain't sayin them feet ugly, (even though they ARE), ya don't have a tough time swimmin, do ya????????????? Or pickin up pecans, or fer that matter croque balls........
heck, I'd be scared ta meet you in the dark......barefoot.......... HARHARHARHAR!!!!
old ranger


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*I cannot believe*

Why did no one picked this up, I think I would change my log on name. Just trying to bait up I guess.
Anyways that has got hurt like a !$#>%[email protected]
Seriously, make ya walk funny for a bit. Get back at the fishing..... for fish this time.


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

*Hook removal*

Got the skinny from the wife,
She got this from a tackle manufactering plant in International Falls, MN while working there.
1. with a good set of plyers grab hook FIRMLY
2. Stick hook in FRUTHER (length of barb)
3. apply a good bit of force pushing the hook away from the barb side (she says you wouldn't believe how much soft tissue will stretch),THEN roll the hook out keeping pressure all the time away from the barb side.
4. this HURTS, but not as bad as bumping the hook (whever it's lodged) on the way to the doc's a couple of times.
5. Circle hooks are eaiser to remove than J hooks, and trebel hooks ya gotta usually cut if more than one barb per hook sinks in.
Have good plyers and a good set of *****, my leatherman tool wasn't good enough to cut the last hook, the cutter part now has a gap. 
hurts . did I mention that??
old ranger


----------



## scubastevesfathe (Aug 18, 2003)

I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL. I HAD A SALT WATER SERIES BOMBER LONG A EMBEDDED IN MY THUMB ALL THE WAY TO THE SHAFT OF THE TREBLE AND LAYING ON THE BONE. OH DID I FORGET TO TELL YOU THE 10# SNOOK WAS STILL HOOKED ON THE OTHER END OF THE LURE AND HE WAS PISSED AND SHAKING ALL AROUND.:beer: :--| BY THE WAY, OLD RANGER IS RIGHT. THATS HOW I GOT MY HOOK OUT.


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

an it does hurt, BTW............
old ranger


----------



## scubastevesfathe (Aug 18, 2003)

Yes It Did!!! Heading Down To Tybee Tonight To Get Some Fishing In.


----------

